# Florida Trooper struck by Lighting



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

MARION COUNTY, Fla. -- A Florida Highway Patrol trooper is recovering after a close call with nature, 
Lightning struck Cpl. Daniel Deweese while he was completing paperwork on the scene of a traffic crash. 

Deweese, 39, was standing in the grass median when lightning struck his left shoulder, according to state police. The lightning traveled through his body and exited through his feet. Deweese was thrown into the air and knocked unconscious. He landed in the median. 

Several witnesses rushed to his aid. One witness went to the officer's car and used his radio to call for help. Marion County Fire-Rescue transported Deweese to Shands Hospital in Gainesville. 

He received cuts and burns to his face and neck and is listed in good condition.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

For lack of better words,
That f*ckin' sucks for that guy. 

Maybe a dem congressman should put in a bill for lightning control.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

The town I use to work in had a PO struck by lighting as he was checking a house during an alarm call. He is ok and back to work shortly after it happened thank goodness.


----------

